# Finder Layout



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Hello,

I wanted to know how to keep my finder view setting the same in every directory. when i press cm+j i get this menu and i change the setting to these.










But whenever I go into another directory the setting are not carried over. like this...










How would I be able to set these setting globally?

Thanks,
Throdne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

In the Get Info box, if you change the Arrange By and Sort By option, click the save as defaults button at bottom.

Now change them to Arrange by Kind, and sort by Name, clicking Use As Defaults again, does the change "stick" now?


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

I am unsure where you see this in get info box. maybe I have the wrong box open. 
and whenever I change the value in "arrange by:" "use as default" is greyed out on all of the options.










Throdne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

throdne said:


> I am unsure where you see this in get info box. maybe I have the wrong box open.
> and whenever I change the value in "arrange by:" "use as default" is greyed out on all of the options.
> Throdne


Sorry, when I said Get Info window I was referring to the middle window in your picture.
(The one you get when hitting CMD+"J")

Have you changed the default permissions on files in your user directory?
Looking at your Get Info file access attributes, your permissions look different than the default settings and this could be causing an issue.


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

I have not, but that doesn't mean that they haven't changed. I have ran repair disk under disk utility many time maybe that did something to the parmissions. Anyways, what are they suppost to be at, I'll change them back and see if that works. Any other ideas on why this isn't work correctly?

Thanks for your help,
Throdne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would try deleting the Finder preference file first, log out and back in.
(You will have to reset your Finder Settings.)

You can delete the file by using /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and typing the following

```
rm ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist
```


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Nothing. still have to go into every directory and set settings.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you use the Users & Groups system preference, create a temporary new user account, log into that account and see if the problem exists there also?

When you are checking, you aren't using a folder that you have already changed it properties for and hence it has a custom layout settings already? In that case I believe that overrides the "Default" settings.


----------

